#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Διαδικασία μελέτης οικοδομικών έργων για Δημοπρασία

## Bauingenieur2

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι!

Σήμερα βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος με ένα εντελώς καινούριο (για μένα ) αντικείμενο και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας! Μου ανέθεσαν μια οικοδομική μελέτη Δημοσίου .Το έργο θα βγει στο μέλλον προς δημοπράτηση και πρέπει  να ετοιμάσω τον φάκελο με την μελέτη. Μπορεί κάποιος συνάδελφος να μου πει πώς πρέπει να κινηθώ;

----------


## Kostas2002

Τι ακριβώς εννοείς με την ερώτησή σου?

----------

